# New guy



## Kung Fu Banter (Jan 11, 2011)

Hi All,

My current boss is a bit more fun than my last boss, So I have a bit of time to post here!

Ive done a few years wing chun and ive started to dabble in other styles too.


----------



## OzPaul (Jan 11, 2011)

Welcome to MT mate


----------



## seasoned (Jan 11, 2011)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## stickarts (Jan 12, 2011)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Aiki Lee (Jan 12, 2011)

Hi and welcome!


----------



## HKphooey (Jan 13, 2011)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## shesulsa (Jan 13, 2011)

Enjoy!


----------



## Yondanchris (Jan 19, 2011)

Welcome to MT!


----------

